# Nick Gage debuts on AEW, wrestling Chris Jericho next Wednesday



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

MJF just revealed to Chris Jericho that labor #2 for Chris is to wrestle Nick Gage in a no dq match next Wednesday. From what I know which is very little of Gage besides being know for his death match's is that he's also a bit of a head case. It seems like AEW is trying to capitalize on the dark side of the ring episode which is something people would bitch at WWE for doing if they pulled off something like this. Thoughts?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Bigger deal is the return of Jericho as the PAINMAKER ....


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Just throw bees at him.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Also how hardcore is Jericho willing to go / how far is AEW going to let Gage go on national television?

Hope it delivers but hope it comes off well too no David Arquette situations please Nick....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Another Wood alt. Ignored. Take your hate back to the WWE board with the children.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I honestly don't really care for Gage's style of pro wrestling (mindless hardcore) and am not even that big of a fan of him. But, I fully realize that he has a decent sized fanbase who is into him and that style and the novelty of this match I will admit is neat.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I honestly don't really care for Gage's style of pro wrestling (mindless hardcore) and am not even that big of a fan of him. But, I fully realize that he has a decent sized fanbase who is into him and that style and the novelty of this match I will admit is neat.


His jump in popularity cuz if Dark side makes this a perfect time to do it too. I agree with everything you said btw not a fan of cheese graters and shit lol.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418029151873757186


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I consider myself pretty well known about whos whos and update to do with wrestlers.

but who the fuck is he? never heard of him once literally ever


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I might watch this peeking through my fingers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not the one bit interested in this clown.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I only know him from the dark side of the ring episode.

Jericho’s gonna die.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I love it ..the guy gets to be on tv ..bet its gonna give Cucknett a stroke while he's stuck on a damn YouTube show


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The Forbidden Door is pretty much in splinters now. I’m just afraid of what Gage might do to Jericho with one of those splinters.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

No idea who he is but apparently he was on that Dark Side of the Ring show or something?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The guy has been known for getting a bit heated during a match, but I doubt AEW and especially Jericho will allow him to do the usual deathmatch stuff that he's used to. He isn't the best wrestler either so I'm not expecting anything great from the match.

It's a good way to capitalise on the current buzz Gage has from the smarks at least.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> No idea who he is but apparently he was on that Dark Side of the Ring show or something?


He's the GCW Champion atm, GCW is basically the new CZW where they do the crazy deathmatch stuff. He was on Dark Side of the Ring due to having his career in CZW, GCW, and leading a drug-filled and criminal life.

He also had a deathmatch with David Arquette in, I think it was 2020, where he accidentally cut David's neck open with a piece from a light tube due to the fact that Gage is careless and David isn't a trained wrestler, a bad mix.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho's not going to do anything too crazy. Remember how safe his cage bump was? If this was Gage vs Sammy Guevara or Darby Allin, then someone might die.

The most violent match Chris Jericho has had in his career was maybe his ladder match at Royal Rumble 2001 vs _redacted_?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Depending on how far Jericho is willing to go and how much TNT will allow looking forward to this one, can't say I ever expected Nick Fucking Gage on a nationally televised promotion but I'm all for it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They’d better slap a parental advisory warning on next week’s episode.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Holy crap, this is awesome!!!! I just love Nick f****n Gage!!!! He is as bad ass and hardcore as they get. Edgy, dangerous, the perfect antithesis to the boring WWE. Man, I hope he comes out to his signature Metallica For Whom The Bell Tolls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I only know the name because of Cornette's rants about him being a drug addicted bank robber:








*


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Holy crap, this is awesome!!!! I just love Nick f****n Gage!!!! He is as bad ass and hardcore as they get. Edgy, dangerous, the perfect antithesis to the boring WWE. Man, I hope he comes out to his signature Metallica For Whom The Bell Tolls.


this is what Nick Gage will probably be coming out to next week.





If AEW can't get the rights to AC/DC or Van Halen songs, what makes you think that Metallica is going to wave their rights as well?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Jet_420 said:


> this is what Nick Gage will probably be coming out to next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was distracted during that segment but didn't he come out to a song tonight? It'll probably be the same thing.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> I was distracted during that segment but didn't he come out to a song tonight? It'll probably be the same thing.


Re-watching the announcement, and he came out to the music/song I just posted.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh so hes some tryhard edge lord who just does deathmatches.

yawn...


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> Another Wood alt. Ignored. Take your hate back to the WWE board with the children.


hey dude you're on my post, see your way out if you can't take criticism!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Not to shit on the parade here but aren't AEW kind of against bad people? Nick Gage is a drug addict that robbed a bank...


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Jericho in his ‘Painmaker’ get up just gives me Luther vibes with his shape at the moment. I understand it’s his NJPW thing though which I haven’t followed so I guess it’s just not for me. I would say Gage isn’t too but I know so little about the guy it’s hard to critique.

As Chip raises though, it does pose that question of is it hypocritical to bring him in with how they have painted themselves with others? I think that more comes down to an experience thing, don’t ever come down too hardline either side as there may be business to be made which could come back and bite you on the rear. McMahon is a pro on that side, whatever the bad blood or association of the worker he puts that’s all aside if it makes sense. I guess that bodes the question of, is Gage worth any controversy?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not to shit on the parade here but aren't AEW kind of against bad people? Nick Gage is a drug addict that robbed a bank...


Eventually billionaires going to billionaire. I don't believe his signed its more like the Jeff Cobb deal. One and done. 

Though I don't think his drug use should be held against him. Alot of peoples favourite wrestlers use substances


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Literally never heard of him.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I am down with it in terms of the context of the mjf/jericho storyline of mjf trying to put jericho through hell by using others to fight his battles for him.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

I know from watching him on Dark Side of the Ring that he is a nutcase. This style of wrestling has no place on TV so hopefully it's watered down a bit. Death match spots make me sick to my stomach. 

Also I can't take this guy seriously. He is toothless and looks like a dirty homeless man.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Gage vs Painmaker Jericho next week? 😍 Sounds like a fantasy TEW booking. I want it now!


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Too bad we don't have a fountain of youth would love to see Abdullah the butcher the Sheepherders and Stan Hansen in AEW maybe they can acquire Violence Unlimited.


----------



## small (Jul 22, 2021)

So they wont work with Marty Scurll (who broke no laws) but they will work with a convicted rapist and a drug addicted bank robber who has admitted trying to hurt opponents?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

small said:


> So they wont work with Marty Scurll (who broke no laws) but they will work with a convicted rapist and a drug addicted bank robber who has admitted trying to hurt opponents?


both did their time

do you guys know how jail works? Its literally the punishment for the crime

or do you expect unending punishment? Is your mom still smacking you years later for ruining their rug that one time?


----------



## small (Jul 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> both did their time
> 
> do you guys know how jail works? Its literally the punishment for the crime
> 
> or do you expect unending punishment? Is your mom still smacking you years later for ruining their rug that one time?


So you gonna let a pedophile babysit your kids?? He's done his time in jail though....


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not to shit on the parade here but aren't AEW kind of against bad people? Nick Gage is a drug addict that robbed a bank...


Who gives a shit? 

It's a fucking character on an angle on a television show that's for fun and entertainment.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This is a pretty good move for AEW.

I mean, people saying that no one knows who Nick Gage is. The pop he just got begs to differ.
This is the area where WWE most fails, and AEW succeeds - Fan Service.

I don't doubt that AEW will make sure that Gage tones down the hardcore style for this match. I don't expect to see light tubes and sheets of glass. But I absolutely expect this to be the most brutal thing we've had on Dynamite. It's a shame that we already know for certain that Jericho is winning. Without the "5 Trials" stip ongoing, this might have gone either way.

Maybe it would have been better to position Gage as Jericho's final opponent in the 5 matches?
If this is #2, who the hell will be the rest, if the idea is that the "Trials" will escalate each time!?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

small said:


> So you gonna let a pedophile babysit your kids?? He's done his time in jail though....


trick question, i have no kids

would i let a pedophile take part in a death match though?

sure - against Gage? Double sure

i’ll even pay Cage a little extra under the table to do the dirty on the guy


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Nick Gage
Brian Cage
Adam Page
Christian Cage
Ethan Page
And sometimes Diamond Dallas Page


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Come on now ...

People talking about Gage's past like they want AEW to refuse to give him work. I thought we were all against "cancelling" people? Gage broke laws, and he spent time in jail as punishment. Until he breaks more laws, the justice system says he's 100% cleared.

If we refused to have anyone that's spent time in a jail cell on our wrestling shows, the cards would be half empty. But of course, you look past it for the guys you like, right? Cos that's how justice works? lol


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not a fan.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> Come on now ...
> 
> People talking about Gage's past like they want AEW to refuse to give him work. I thought we were all against "cancelling" people? Gage broke laws, and he spent time in jail as punishment. Until he breaks more laws, the justice system says he's 100% cleared.
> 
> If we refused to have anyone that's spent time in a jail cell on our wrestling shows, the cards would be half empty. But of course, you look past it for the guys you like, right? Cos that's how justice works? lol


I personally don't care but don't preach being against bad people and then book bad people.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I wouldn't want to see Gage regularly on AEW, but he'll work well as a Labour of Jericho - be interesting to see how far they go with the hardcore stuff, is Jericho going to take a light tube shot ?  

I see the puritans have escaped from combing their cunt hairs in the Monastery and are attacking Gage for his past. Or do they just want to have a cheap shot at AEW - either way, pretty pathetic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

small said:


> So they wont work with Marty Scurll (who broke no laws) but they will work with a convicted rapist and a drug addicted bank robber who has admitted trying to hurt opponents?


To be fair, the relationship between Marty Scurll and the EVPs is much more personal. And also, even though the laws haven't evolved to reflect it, I believe the popular opinion is that sexual assault is more morally reprehensible than robbing a bank.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Booker T did 19 months for armed robbery, MVP got 18 years (served 9 1/2 years) for armed robberies and kidnapping, Stone Cold Steve Austin beat up his wife and got probation.

Never heard any of this outrage about their appearances on TV.

As far as I'm concerned, when a guy does his time, he has the right to work without prejudice unless the job he's doing has risks about it (ie. a child sex offender babysitting).


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> I wouldn't want to see Gage regularly on AEW, but he'll work well as a Labour of Jericho - be interesting to see how far they go with the hardcore stuff, is Jericho going to take a light tube shot ?
> 
> I see the puritans have escaped from combing their cunt hairs in the Monastery and are attacking Gage for his past. Or do they just want to have a cheap shot at AEW - either way, pretty pathetic.


Now now fella! We all know WWE is a moral bastion of the wrestling world - moral CEO and his wife, moral senior management team, moral talent! They have never done robbery, assaulted women or sold illegal substances


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I love it ..the guy gets to be on tv ..bet its gonna give* Cucknett* a stroke while *he's stuck on a damn YouTube show*


Youtube ranter for life fits him


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not to shit on the parade here but aren't AEW kind of against bad people? Nick Gage is a drug addict that robbed a bank...


I don't know who the chap is. AEW should of explained him to the casual viewer? Or is it on my part that I don't know who the guy is But he sounds and looks awful. From being linked with Daniel Bryan and CM punk. To bringing in this death match goof.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Top bins said:


> I don't know who the chap is. AEW should of explained him to the casual viewer? Or is it on my part that I don't know who the guy is But he sounds and looks awful. From being linked with Daniel Bryan and CM punk. To bringing in this death match goof.


This is where AEW fails, unless you're an old school CZW fan or watch darkside of the ring you'd have no clue who Nick Gage is.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

A garbage wrestler with a very checkered past.. And present. Booker T, MVP and others turned their life around, but this scumbag? It´s not that long ago that he had a run-in with the law. Violating his parole showed that he hadn´t learned anything.
Bad look for AEW to hire this guy.


----------



## small (Jul 22, 2021)

Geeee said:


> To be fair, the relationship between Marty Scurll and the EVPs is much more personal. And also, even though the laws haven't evolved to reflect it, I believe the popular opinion is that sexual assault is more morally reprehensible than robbing a bank.


Mike tyson anyone????


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Signing a legit bank robber with a history of violence is not the worst thing in the world. Wrestling is meant to sell violence and is in need of a believable character. Nick Gage is a believable violent bastard and will have me tuned in to see him and Jericho beat the shit out of each other


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I mean… I’m morbidly curious what’s going to happen. If it’s live, that’s about as good an idea as throwing New Jack hopped up on a couple balls of coke in the middle of the ring with a hefty white guy . Zero lawsuits incoming.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The bank addicted drug robber?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418029151873757186


My point exactly lol

Hope he doesn't go off script to get a viral moment out of this.....I'll give gage a chance hope he delivers. Jericho bringing out the painmaker means this match should be fun.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

never thought he would make it to aew or any big level. i do give credit to aew for bringing in everyone to try and create something. i just dont want long term for people that make a difference. anyways should be interesting to see how it goes and how he fits ! he must be so happy.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

No idea about him if I am being honest.

So cant really say anything good about this debut.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm very familiar with Nick Gage and the H8 Club from CZW. Nick's brother is Justice Pain who was the former CZW Champion. I never thought I would ever see Nick Gage wrestle on national television.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm surprised to see Nick Gage on television but shocked that his television match will be with Jericho. I just don't see how these two will work together.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There was a time and place for this sort of stuff on TV years ago just has no place on TV anymore its past its used by date


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Um why not put an actual AEW guy in there? Leave that backyard crap where it belongs.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

did anyone notice that nick gages theme song sounded a lot like the theme song in the 64 video game wcw nwo world tour ?


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

Not really sure why they are allowing a known criminal on TV, I really don't know much about him though. But robbing a bank is scummy


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

The guy is an unathletic dork with a criminal history who is sloppy as hell in the ring. AEW is doing a lot right, but this is not one of those times. Death match wrestling is terrible and Nick Gage being on TV in 2021 is embarrassing.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Zapato said:


> I guess that bodes the question of, is Gage worth any controversy?


Gage has apparently been clean for a couple years if you believe his parole officer, he was released for the robbery after a couple years and got busted again a couple months later on a piss test -- served like 2-3 more years. He's out now and has apparently stuck to being fairly clean, outside of possibly drinking, but realistically the dude doesn't have much actually unforgivable controversy around him. He quietly robbed a bank without a gun and without a mask for a couple thousand and turned himself in after a week of debauchery in Atlantic City.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not a Gage fan by any means - but the booking of Gage is ridiculously logical.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

A lot of people in wrestling, especially in past generations, have had shady histories. Robbing a bank is bad, yes, but when I compare the actual way Gage went about it to crimes committed by other wrestlers, some of them well-known and liked, I'd happier with him on television than them. I'm serious. Nick Gage has fucked up his life in a great many ways, and his wrestling style sure isn't for everyone, but I don't mind the guy.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It has been a long time since I've been genuinely excited and shocked about something in wrestling. There is no point in history where you could tell me "Nick Fuckin Gage will be wrestling Chris Jericho on TV" without me calling you a dweeb for fantasy booking something that has no chance of happening. Yet here we are, just about excited beyond words.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think it is f*ckin stupid to debut Nick Gage a week after that Texas deathmatch where they are using forks to the fuckin head. 

Isn't that type of shit Gage's whole act. 

Are they gonna go more hardcore next week? If they don't then what's the point of bringing him in?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

mazzah20 said:


> I think it is f*ckin stupid to debut Nick Gage a week after that Texas deathmatch where they are using forks to the fuckin head.
> 
> Isn't that type of shit Gage's whole act.
> 
> Are they gonna go more hardcore next week? If they don't then what's the point of bringing him in?


its a not DQ match next week

course they gonna go hardcore


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Eventually billionaires going to billionaire. I don't believe his signed its more like the Jeff Cobb deal. One and done.
> 
> Though I don't think his drug use should be held against him. Alot of peoples favourite wrestlers use substances


Also dude did his time he paid his debt to society it's not like he's on the run and managing to get a match in LMFAO.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

mazzah20 said:


> I think it is f*ckin stupid to debut Nick Gage a week after that Texas deathmatch where they are using forks to the fuckin head.
> 
> Isn't that type of shit Gage's whole act.
> 
> Are they gonna go more hardcore next week? If they don't then what's the point of bringing him in?


Yes it's a no DQ match pretty obvious it's going to be hardcore rules.......gage was holding a pizza cutter lmfao.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Who cares if he's paid his debt, the guy sucks at everything to do with wrestling. Fails the visual test, can not wrestle, can't talk and is unsafe as fuck. I'll say it again, death match wrestling sucks


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Who cares if he's paid his debt, the guy sucks at everything to do with wrestling. Fails the visual test, can not wrestle, can't talk and is unsafe as fuck. I'll say it again, death match wrestling sucks


So don't watch the match.....(shrugs)


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> So don't watch the match.....(shrugs)


Haha didn't think of that.. Genius..


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Haha didn't think of that.. Genius..


Just avoid the match and watch everything else you like you're not forced to watch it all, no need to get upset lol.

I skip big swole matches always


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Just avoid the match and watch everything else you like you're not forced to watch it all, no need to get upset lol.
> 
> I skip big swole matches always


Or hear me out, AEW could just do better sometimes? Not watching some parts is how they lose viewers altogether. I turn the channel and I see Sofia Vergara on the screen I'm not turning back to AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Or hear me out, AEW could just do better sometimes? Not watching some parts is how they lose viewers altogether. I turn the channel and I see Sofia Vergara on the screen I'm not turning back to AEW.


That's subjective bud

Not everyone loves the same characters or even same style of wrestling. 

What you like doesn't equate to good wrestling to anyone outside of yourself necessarily that's just your opinion. 

Again very easy to change the channel or zone out on your phone fir a bit til the match is over.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's subjective bud
> 
> Not everyone loves the same characters or even same style of wrestling.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but death match wrestling being terrible isn't subjective and I will challenge any of the 72 people who actually enjoy it around the world to debate why it is good to me. The complete lack of fans at events, followers of the death match companies on social media and just their all round lack of talent is proof enough that it is shit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Sorry, but death match wrestling being terrible isn't subjective and I will challenge any of the 72 people who actually enjoy it around the world to debate why it is good to me. The complete lack of fans at events, followers of the death match companies on social media and just their all round lack of talent is proof enough that it is shit.


It's not my or anyone's job to change your opinion of what YOU don't like.....

Like I said from the beginning simply don't watch the match bud plenty others will.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

BlueEyedDevil said:


>


This victory makes me wonder if he's signed for AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's subjective bud
> 
> Not everyone loves the same characters or even same style of wrestling.
> 
> ...


Exactly 
. If the entire aew promotion was like njpw they would flop. Or if it was all hard-core it would flop.

I don't even like death match wrestling at all but I like the guys story and it's real. Plus that shit won't be happening in aew to the depths it went in the indies


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Sorry, but death match wrestling being terrible isn't subjective and I will challenge any of the 72 people who actually enjoy it around the world to debate why it is good to me. The complete lack of fans at events, followers of the death match companies on social media and just their all round lack of talent is proof enough that it is shit.


I don't see what you don't get? Some people like seeing dudes genuinely hurt eachother and bleed all over the place. Pretty simple stuff. It's not for me either but the appeal is obvious.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh goodie, another garbage death match goof who waves a pizza cutter around. This crap doesn't belong on national television. This is one of the many reasons why their viewership has a ceiling. Instead of giving this opportunity to one of their many signings who just sit around and collect a paycheck they hire and likely overpay for the circus sideshow act.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Shock Street said:


> I don't see what you don't get? Some people like seeing dudes genuinely hurt eachother and bleed all over the place. Pretty simple stuff. It's not for me either but the appeal is obvious.


It's piss poor wrestling that completely lacks skill and is populated by unathletic dorks. AEW might as well bring in Super_humman_12345678 next. Also the 72 people who like Nick Gage must be so excited to see him, but why should the rest of us be excited?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Sorry, but death match wrestling being terrible isn't subjective and I will challenge any of the 72 people who actually enjoy it around the world to debate why it is good to me. The complete lack of fans at events, followers of the death match companies on social media and just their all round lack of talent is proof enough that it is shit.


Agree. The entire death match concept is of a much smaller niche, and has been and there is reason why. Additionally it does not represent quality wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> but realistically the dude doesn't have much actually unforgivable controversy around him. He quietly robbed a bank without a gun and without a mask for a couple thousand and turned himself in after a week of debauchery in Atlantic City.


Lol.

Robbing a bank is a pretty major crime and taking that money to blow it all in Atlantic City whilst you're a wanted fugitive is also a pretty major crime.

Might be no big deal for you but imagine if he came into your home, robbed all of your valuable possessions and blew all your money in Atlantic City. I'm sure then it'd be a pretty big deal.

You've also got his 2005 stolen property charge, violating parole, almost killing David Arquette and all the other shit he talked about on his Darkside Of The Ring.

Tony Khan won't book Hulk because he used the N-Word though...


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't get why AEW is lowering itself to this trash. They don't need it. It does nothing good for the show. I'm actually disappointed in Jericho for agreeing to get in the ring with this guy. 

Company is on such a high right now with Andrade, Black, Punk, DB. They don't need to go dumpster diving. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol.
> 
> Robbing a bank is a pretty major crime and taking that money to blow it all in Atlantic City whilst you're a wanted fugitive is also a pretty major crime.
> 
> ...


Lol I dunno, robbing a bank is a major crime, but this wasn't Heat -- he walked in, passed a note with his hand in his pocket (he didn't have a weapon) said give me the money behind the counter, she gave him the money, he walked out. It was a couple thousand bucks, the bank will live.

Why didn't he rob a house? There's a lot more of those than banks. 

What he did was the equivalent of some kids stealing a VCR, 50 bucks, a carton of smokes and a 12er of beer. It's not cool and you'll feel violated, but it's not a home invasion hostage situation -- This wasn't the Bank of America Heist. 

Dude was a drug addict, stole shit, violated parole by being a drug addict, but hey he served his time and has shown himself to be trying to do better.

As for the David Arquette thing, Dave freaked out and fell back on to the end of the light tube at an awkward angle, Gage didn't stab him in the neck intentionally or anything, this isn't some New Jack shit. 

As for Hulk Hogan, the guy didn't just use the N word, dude went on a tirade and then after it was leaked gave a half hearted apology and told the locker room to watch out because you never know when you might be being recorded. Not the greatest look. I can understand why some people would be unwilling to let something like that slide so easily. 

-----

The guy has done bad things, but a lot of people seem to believe that he's shown remorse and a desire to change. Nothing he's done is unforgivable and the general consensus from a lot of people is that they're willing to forgive him.

Whether that's right or wrong, I dunno I guess that's your call to make.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm surprised at how many people seemingly only want to see wrestlers who are sanitised and lack any real world edge. I'd never heard of the guy but a quick google search has me excited to see what unfolds. I also like that AEW is in a position to put on a one-off match with someone like this who has a cult following - it's something that sets them apart and opens up new options.

Last point - I'm against the idea of 'cancelling' people because if their past so long as they've done their time and shown a relevant level of remorse. This goes for life in general, not just wrestling.


----------

